# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Autonomous on-demand network, General Motors Co. and Lyft Inc.

## Airicist

Contributors:

Lyft, Inc.

General Motors Company

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Lyft is Closing $1 Billion to Continue Rapid Growth"
GM Invests $500 Million, Companies Will Develop Autonomous On-Demand Network

January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "General Motors, Gazing at Future, Invests $500 Million in Lyft"

by Mike Isaac
January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "GM and Lyft are building a network of self-driving cars"

by Alex Davies
January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the all-electric 2017 Chevrolet Bolt EV

Chevrolet Bolt EV on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "GM, Lyft to Test Self-Driving Electric Taxis"
Move aimed at fighting off Silicon Valley giants amid a reshaping auto industry

by Mike Ramsey and  Gautham Nagesh
May 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The First Electric Car for the Masses: Mary Barra Talks Bolt EV and Future of Mobility

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> GM Chairman and CEO Mary Barra sits down the WIRED executive editor Scott Dadich to discuss the Chevrolet Bolt EV, autonomous cars and the future of personal mobility during the 2016 WIRED Business Conference.

----------


## Airicist

Article "GM-Lyft Self-Driving Taxis Could Launch in 2019"

by Mark Harris
August 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lyft sees robot taxis approaching fast"

by Carolyn Said
September 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lyft and Waymo are working together on self-driving car tech"

by Rich McCormick
May 14, 2017

Waymo LLC

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lyft launches a new self-driving division and will develop its own autonomous ride-hailing technology"

by Sarah Buhr
July 21, 2017

Article "Lyft launches new push into self-driving cars"

by Ali Breland
July 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Lyft offers free rides in its self-driving cars

Published on Sep 7, 2017




> The company takes its driverless cars for a test run on the streets of San Francisco.


Article "Lyft Partners With Drive.ai To Accelerate On-Demand Driverless Car Push"    

by Alan Ohnsman
September 7, 2017

Drive.ai, driverless car technology, Mountain View, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "What it’s like to ride in a self-driving Lyft"

by Matthew De Silva
January 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lyft resumes autonomous vehicle testing on public roads"

by Kyle Wiggers
June 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

"Lyft, Ford And Argo AI To Launch Autonomous Rideshare Service In Miami"

December 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Lyft and Motional's New Electric Robotaxis Now Offering Rides in Las Vegas"
Interested riders can download the Lyft app to request a ride.

by Meara Isenberg
August 16, 2022

Motional, Inc.

----------

